# IASCA Spring show in Syracuse Ny.



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking to set up a show during the spring/ first part of the summer when everyone's cars come out of storage. So far it will be just SQC and maybe install. Anyone have input on when they will be ready?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Eh try not to get it on a holiday weekend. Otherwise i should be able to make it.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm never ready

Chuck


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> I'm never ready
> 
> Chuck


You got time. Get er done.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it! Lets see if we can double our numbers from the last show.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This show ever happen? :laugh:


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Im deff down Brian!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

How about 5/27?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Syracuse Customs presents IASCA


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

crap, that weekend is already booked and it was probably be the closest show for me this year...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> crap, that weekend is already booked and it was probably be the closest show for me this year...


Need to shuffle around priorities! Haha j/k.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Need to shuffle around priorities! Haha j/k.


LOL!

ok might be a chance if I'm leaving here at around 5am... but ill be there only between 10 and 11am, is this a problem?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Nope. Not a problem. I'm sure we will all be there till about 3pm or so. Usually do a bit of just hanging out and demoing.


----------



## mwright (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm 30 minutes from Syracuse. Where and when on May 27th?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

mwright said:


> I'm 30 minutes from Syracuse. Where and when on May 27th?


Syracuse Customs presents IASCA


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

up^^^


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ha. It looks like I may be a no show this year. The family cookout is going on Sunday this year. With the new family addition the chances of blowing off the cookout are slim to none.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Eh screw it.. I'll be there early, and prbly leave around 12:30ish.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it! Would be awesome to have some competition in my Pro-AM class.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

postCount += 1


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Bump it! Would be awesome to have some competition in my Pro-AM class.


I will be competing in the proam class at the show, finally moving up from amateur after many years.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

There is no spoon.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ill be there too in Pro-AM


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet!

I believe this makes (4) people in this class. I look forward to hearing your impressions and checking out your systems (provided u are open to demos).


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

sure! it will be open all day for demo. 

Idk how the install will look since I plan on tweaking a few things, but it should have a 100% operational system.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm going to shoot to have both form and function done for this show.. but it all depends if I get time between now and then to paint.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> I will be competing in the proam class at the show, finally moving up from amateur after many years.


Should be a good show. See everyone there.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Should be a good show. See everyone there.


What class are you in?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Pro, car is retired. Unless I can put one together in 12 days...but doubt it. 

I'm going with blair for the ambience.

I'm a certified IASCA judge if you need one


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Cool. That's up to Brian.. Wonder if we could pull off a double pointer? Either way I would appreciate all the critiques I can get.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

c u then


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i might be able to swing by, but i wont have a car. my wife and i just happen to be in town for a family reunion on sunday.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Good/bad. Good: I'll be in Rochester from the 25th til the 2nd. Bad: I am getting my install done mostly the week after the 27th.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

its_bacon12 said:


> Good/bad. Good: I'll be in Rochester from the 25th til the 2nd. Bad: I am getting my install done mostly the week after the 27th.


Could just show up for a meet/greet.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i went ahead and posted a couple visitor messages to about, i dunno 100 people in the ny\nj\pa\etc areas lol.

if you dont have an install and wanna just come hang or listen to a few cars - thats way cool too! 

dont be shy, the guys at syracuse customs are awesome!


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll be there. Not much going on on Sunday, except D2/D3 national championship games in lacrosse


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Req did you steal some thunder from Chef's show? :-(


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

req said:


> i went ahead and posted a couple visitor messages to about, i dunno 100 people in the ny\nj\pa\etc areas lol.
> 
> if you dont have an install and wanna just come hang or listen to a few cars - thats way cool too!
> 
> dont be shy, the guys at syracuse customs are awesome!


I got ur message. This would be quite a trip for me. Let me check it out on mapquest when i get home. I would love to come and audition some of the rides.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Not to steer you away from my show but... Chef's event in MD is 2.5 hours from you and is the same day... Mine is about 3.5. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...yma/123342-team-diyma-tds-5-27-baltimore.html

 just trying to be helpful!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol never!

i just let people know that there is a show in the area! i have no idea where people live in relation to anything


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This is shaping up to be the best show yet. Definitely kicking up the motivation to get the bezel done.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> This is shaping up to be the best show yet. Definitely kicking up the motivation to get the bezel done.


Looking forward to hearing some good cars


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Looking forward to hearing some good cars


So you aren't attending this event? ;p I kid!


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> So you aren't attending this event? ;p I kid!


I'll be there...We should go drinking the night b4


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Look up, see Blue? Eh? :lol:

You don't want to go drinking with Brian. People will think you're buying a round for a chic. Smirnoff or girly mixed drinks.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Look up, see Blue? Eh? :lol:
> 
> You don't want to go drinking with Brian. People will think you're buying a round for a chic. Smirnoff or girly mixed drinks.


when I look up, I see jack? YO? 

ok coffee then


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

5 days to go! I'm on track for a completed/tuned build.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Same here, doors are getting redone tomorrow!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome. Competitor awards have been designed/printed as well.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

AVIDEDTR said:


> c u then


So the rumor is you may be judging my class. Very cool.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> So the rumor is you may be judging my class. Very cool.


Yes, heard that thru the grape vine....should be a good show.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Do I have to remaster the IASCA competition disc to attach 'Eh' onto every lyric line?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

if you want, but I don't think it will help your score. I have a IASCA disc I'm bringing


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Those Canadian spec subs and amps haven't been design with those 2 letters in mind have they?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

what two letters ? yo?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't get it?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

neither do i yo!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

What frequencies are e and h usually?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

69hz and **** you!


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

must have something to do with this eh?

Eh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

lol where's that coming from!?!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

What is all that *aboot*...eh?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Let's not get a north/ south thing goin here guys.... After all y'all will be out numbered!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I should be there briefly to say hello to everyone, but I have family stuff going on so I won't be there too long, doontcha knoow. 

I've got a French iasca cd if you need it ;-)


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Interested in the french CD

S'il vous plait


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Let's not get a north/ south thing goin here guys.... After all y'all will be out numbered!


Out numbered for sure. I'm driving down with one of the competitors  hopefully no one has an issue with that.

Judging will be scored properly - I promise you that - Except Brian:mean:

eh! what's that aboot!:laugh:


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

basshead said:


> Interested in the french CD
> 
> S'il vous plait


Louis, they don't take our monopoly money!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Ehh- as long as I out score Barbie in the jeep we're all good- donchano? Eh? 

Can't wait for the MADD tyte CDM cars... Those are middle hand drive correct? Something about taking the middle ground?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Ehh- as long as I out score Barbie in the jeep we're all good- donchano? Eh?
> 
> Can't wait for the MADD tyte CDM cars... Those are middle hand drive correct? Something about taking the middle ground?


don't know what that means but I'm pretty sure I'll find out sunday


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Japanese domestic market - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - I was picking on Blair about Canadian domestic cars...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

CDM = :lol:

Car is looking more like a vehicle than a construction zone after a **** ton of cleaning. Wow it's nice to be so close to done you can taste it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

You can taste your stereo? Does it taste like Schnozberries?


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> You can taste your stereo? Does it taste like Schnozberries?


you must of been an ACID head in high school :laugh:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

No but it does taste like vinyl/leather cleaning wipes! Went through like 12 of them yesterday. 

Sent from my cell.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok 2 questions, any chances I can hookup my powersupply to 110v and how much will it cost since i need to have my funny money change to US bills (unless you take debit/credit)


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we can get you power for under 300 bucks. 




 pretty sure the shop owner won't care lol


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> I think we can get you power for under 300 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Jesus $300


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Forget Canadian Tire money. 










Just deal in international currency...Canadian Beer


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

IBcivic said:


> Forget Canadian Tire money. Just deal in international currency...Canadian Beer


ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn I didn't know it was starting so early  I'll still be in NJ then


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

basshead said:


> Ok 2 questions, any chances I can hookup my powersupply to 110v and how much will it cost since i need to have my funny money change to US bills (unless you take debit/credit)


Hopefully i can get in on that action to, I will bring da' power bar! :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Drive safe everyone! Eh?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna rain, EH?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

The shop can fit about 5 or 6 cars. I'm going to bring my 10x10 canopy just to add to the shelter I thinks... No worries about power I'm sure... last time we had a show one of the guys was having fun burping a couple 15's using 110v. :laugh:

Car is all set here. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Weather.com says the rain should hold off till 1-2pm. 

Sent from my cell.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

<<<bitter that I couldn't go.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

more soon!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome show!! Special thanks to turbo5upra, and Syracuse Customs for hosting. Also to AVIDEDTR for being our foreign judge extraordinaire eh. :laugh:

Pro-AM class was stacked with some great competitors, but the level of quality in all classes that competed as awesome. Look forward to the next show. Canadian guys really know how to raise the bar eh. 

Hope everyone gets home safe. Look forward to the results going up. Even though I got 3rd there was only 9 points between myself and 1st.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wanted to stop by quick- results a bit later.

Thanks Steve and Tom for hosting!

Thanks King Julian for your efforts today, good luck with the career in whistling.King Julian Whistle - YouTube

To everyone who attended- except rustbucketgrl (who sucks) Thanks for coming out today and it was great seeing or meeting y'all. I hope you come to our next show! eh'? 

PS: next time leave the beavers up north- but feel free to pack an igloo so I can see what those are all aboot.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Also bring down some canadian beer other than the 'canadian' beer we normally import.  I need to drown my 3rd place sorrows. :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

benny said:


> <<<bitter that I couldn't go.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx for everyone involved in making this event happen!

I had a great time meeting y'all...EH? 

Thanx to all the guys n gal for letting me have some seat time in your rides.

Today got me all motivated to stop my procrastinating and get my set-up back together.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

IBcivic said:


>


 get to work!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Is that movie currently playing in canadian theaters eh?

Sent from my cell.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Is that movie currently playing in canadian theaters eh?
> 
> Sent from my cell.


back to the future? i think it's out now...let me check


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks to Syracuse Customs and turbo5upra for this excellent show!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Fyi it was 18's that I was burping at the last show haha! Nice meeting you guys! Sorry I couldn't stay, I wish I could have listened to all the other cars too!! You canucks are pretty good at sq, doontcha knoow.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

basshead said:


> Thanks to Syracuse Customs and turbo5upra for this excellent show!


Double thanks to you guys, I had a really fun time and it was great getting a chance to meet everyone especially the team DIYMA members who are really awesome guys!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

And girls... Just sayin'


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So when's the next syr show?

Sent from my cell.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll bring the FIT and compete in Pro against Tom just for fun


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome. The more the merrier. 

Sent from my cell.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Just wanted to stop by quick- results a bit later.
> 
> Thanks Steve and Tom for hosting!
> 
> ...


Post em up big dog.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I believe I can fill in the blanks a bit:

*Amateur:*
1st - Rustbucketgrl (Sheri) | 215.5
2nd - turbo5upra (Brian) | 203
3rd - Some dude in a Kia | 189

*Pro-AM:*
1st - basshead (Louis) | 247
2nd - Thrill_House (Blair) | 244
3rd - BowDown (Justin) | 238

*Pro:*
1st - Tom @ SYR Customs | 209


Am I missing anyone?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a hard time with names too, we should have those next time lol










Blair is Thrill_House


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

basshead said:


> I have a hard time with names too, we should have those next time lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh! :laugh: Sorry man... 

We should do name tags at the next show. Would make it easier to remember people's names.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Tommy 209

Me-203

Kia 189- had phase issues he tracked down- and hit a 153.3 on music with the same tune a Half hour earlier!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Triple post eh?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

BowDown said:


> I believe I can fill in the blanks a bit:
> 
> *Amateur:*
> 1st - Rustbucketgrl (Sheri) | 215.5
> ...


Score sheet is filled in.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

where?


To everyone- I'm going to start planning another show mid/end of summer--- lets get some dates rolling and see what we can come up with! hopefully more cars next time!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> where?


It was there and now it's gone. Oh well.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

How about some time in August?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> It was there and now it's gone. Oh well.


not quoted so it never happened~


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> not quoted so it never happened~


How about a 2X event in Pottsville,PA in conjunction with another huge event and an even bigger one on top of that
a Good Date would be like, say September 16


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I appreciated the PM heads up. Unfortunately you knuckleheads scheduled it on a holiday weekend !  Although it's a long drive from Philly, it would be fun to come hang out. Let me know when you get plans scrapped together for the next one. My install should be done in about a month. Well, as done as we DIY'ers ever get with all of the swapping of gear.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> How about a 2X event in Pottsville,PA in conjunction with another huge event and an even bigger one on top of that
> a Good Date would be like, say September 16


Lets do em- just give me a to do list and whatever is in my power to do I will get done!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> How about a 2X event in Pottsville,PA in conjunction with another huge event and an even bigger one on top of that
> a Good Date would be like, say September 16


I could be in for that. 

Local events are nice too. :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

BowDown said:


> How about some time in August?


The Civ will be there


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Better be there... Unless you want to start singing the IASCA tracks next time. :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Stop pickin on me, EH?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bowdown- whats picking on the beaver lovers all aboot?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

THIS is what it is all ABOOT!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a sudden craving for maple syrup and ham labeled as bacon eh?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

going to post this here in hopes of getting y'all's attention:....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-syracuse-ny-august-diy-meet.html#post1666241


----------

